# ♫ εηdεd ♫ FREE HAT GIVEAWAY !!!



## Kevin (Apr 18, 2014)

*AND THE WINNERS ARE!!!*​
Congrats to the winners and thanks again Ken for an awesome winner selection film production. :-)

I need to the winners to let me know what kind of hat they all want. Two of you specified here's what we have thus far:

Bluedot - Camo
Hobbit Hut Camo
Rob3232 ???
SBD777 ???
Sprung ???

All you need to do is specify your choice between 2-tone or camo and send $1 via the donate button. Please remember to let me know in the comment section what your username is I do not know everyone's names. This makes it real easy on me to print your label. In exchange for the buck one of you is already getting a primo quality CK blank but the rest of you will also be receiving a nice blank for you dollar. Nothing like the CK blank but not junk either. Thanks to all who played!



******************************************************
Original post with updates​
This Sunday I will use the random number generator to give away 5 hats to 5 lucky members. I will use your post number as your "ticket" number. You will have your choice of a 2-tone or the camo cap. All you have to do is post here and say anything funny (or not) and agree to donate $1 ONLY IF YOU WIN so I can easily print your label. Please do not donate a $1 thinking it will help your chances because I will ask one of our moderators to run the number generator anyway - and by asking you to donate $1 before you win would make this a raffle and we can't do that.

The $1 is mainly so I do not forget to send tour hat! I use Paypal as my secretary. 

So who wants to win a WB hat made by our own Handy Dandy Dane Fuller?










*UPDATE: *

This free hat giveaway will close promptly tomorrow at 13:07 CDT hours sharp. Any posts with a time stamp after that will not qualify for the giveaway. There will be two drawings tomorrow. One for the hat, and one for the hatbox _that will contain one of the best curly koa blanks I have ever had the pleasure to hold in my hands._ You 5 winners will not know who won the awesome CK blank until your box arrives. SO . . . . . who wants a hat? I can't believe I am giving away my precious CK . . . . .

*UPDATE: This is the CK blank one lucky winner will receive!



 



 
*

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 18, 2014)

Very generous Kevin!

Knock, knock......
Knock, knock......

Who's there?

Giveme.....

Giveme who?

Give me my sphincter!




Scott (bet you didn't think that was gonna happen) B

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks Scott that was funny. 

Just an FYI though for those that do not partake in humor it is totally not necessary just make a post saying you want a hat and that will qualify you!


----------



## daugher12 (Apr 18, 2014)

That camo one is sweet. I'd like to have that one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 18, 2014)

I cannot possibly top Scott's post so I will leave it that I love to win a hat!


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 18, 2014)

Knock, knock......
Knock, knock......

Who's there?

Giveme.....

Giveme who?

Give me my hat

Well just trying to follow the theme LOL!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 18, 2014)

Count me in , can't think of anything funny my mind just don't work like that. The two tone hat may in fact be camo at a dry waller's convention. 
I would like the camo hat. Should come in handy for my red-neck stand-up routine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm giving up wood for lent. That must be funny enough to count as an entry. My wife is still laughing.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Drgam (Apr 18, 2014)

Love to have a camo hat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ejo4041 (Apr 18, 2014)

Knock, knock......
Knock, knock......

Who's there?

Wooden shoe

Wooden shoe, who?

Wooden shoe like to know.

The marine camo is really cool. I'd wear this hat proudly. It may even inspire me to take a profile pic with it on.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SENC (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank goodness, since (like Lowell) I don't partake in humor.

And don't include me in the drawing... I already have a WB lid.


Kevin said:


> Thanks Scott that was funny.
> 
> Just an FYI though for those that do not partake in humor it is totally not necessary just make a post saying you want a hat and that will qualify you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 18, 2014)

I never tell jokes and I don't laught but I want a camo hat. I'm not lieing either

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 18, 2014)

And Tony does need something to cover that dome, with summer coming and all.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Sprung (Apr 18, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> I'm giving up wood for lent. That must be funny enough to count as an entry. My wife is still laughing.....



I gave up woodworking for Lent! (Oh, wait, that wasn't by choice - my shop's packed up still!)

I don't wear hats because I've never found a hat that comfortably fits my oversized head, so if I win, I'll share the WB hat love with Tony and let Tony Jr. be the winner for me. I think the little guy needs one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 18, 2014)

camo camo camo mines worn out

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Apr 18, 2014)

Count me in!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bench1holio (Apr 18, 2014)

"anything funny (or not)"......


The camo one rocks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 18, 2014)

Supercalifragilousbexbealidocius!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 18, 2014)

SENC said:


> And Tony does need something to cover that dome, with summer coming and all.


I knew you would have something to say.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 18, 2014)

SENC said:


> And Tony does need something to cover that dome, with summer coming and all.


That was cruel, but I laughed anyway.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 19, 2014)

Anew camo hat would be nice, I have the 2 tone. But my luck has been for poop lately. lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 19, 2014)

This old fart would like a camo hat, I'll have to pass on the joke as I'm not to much in the joking mood of late but I'm coming back !

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 19, 2014)

It has been a while, Tony, but this one just called to me. I'm quite sure thr favor will be repaid!



Tclem said:


> I knew you would have something to say.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ButchC (Apr 19, 2014)

FUNNY TEMPLATE

"Insert hilarious and witty joke here"

Revel in laughter

Butch

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## kazuma78 (Apr 19, 2014)

I would love a chance to win. Either hat would be great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bluedot (Apr 19, 2014)

A Sunday school teacher asked, "Johnny, do you think Noah did a lot of fishing when he was on the Ark ?""No," replied Johnny. "How could he, with just two worms." Camo would be nice.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 19, 2014)

I have been wearing the same Team Realtree camo hat for 8 years and my wife is dying to throw it away. If I won that would be just the fire power she would need to make it disappear. Count me in please.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 19, 2014)

bluedot said:


> A Sunday school teacher asked, "Johnny, do you think Noah did a lot of fishing when he was on the Ark ?""No," replied Johnny. "How could he, with just two worms." Camo would be nice.



  

Okay you just won a hat right off. No drawing needed for you that made me bust a gut so please PM me your details.



@bluedot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 19, 2014)

All righty then everyone - this free hat giveaway will close promptly tomorrow at 13:07 CDT hours sharp. Any posts with a time stamp after that will not qualify for the giveaway. There will be two drawings tomorrow. One for the hat and one for the hatbox that will contain one of the best curly koa blanks I have ever had the pleasure to hold in my hands. You 5 winners will not know who won the awesome CK blank until your box arrives. SO . . . . . who wants a hat? I can't believe I am giving away my precious CK . . . . .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (Apr 19, 2014)

I want to be in the ck drawing all by myself. Lol. That was the first pen/pencil I turned where the wife stopped what she was doing to look at it. Lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 19, 2014)

Kevin said:


> All righty then everyone - this free hat giveaway will close promptly tomorrow at 13:07 CDT hours sharp. Any posts with a time stamp after that will not qualify for the giveaway. There will be two drawings tomorrow. One for the hat and one for the hatbox that will contain one of the best curly koa blanks I have ever had the pleasure to hold in my hands. You 5 winners will not know who won the awesome CK blank until your box arrives. SO . . . . . who wants a hat? I can't believe I am giving away my precious CK . . . . .



This is the second time you've mentioned giving up CK..... Are you feeling well? Maybe time to check the food in the fridge for expiration dates,?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 19, 2014)

Tclem said:


> I want to be in the ck drawing all by myself. Lol. That was the first pen/pencil I turned where the wife stopped what she was doing to look at it. Lol.



Tony this one puts the one you made my pencil from to shame and that is not an exaggeration. This one blank by itself is worth as much as the hat itself. Someone needs to examine my head and tell me what, if anything, you find in there . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 19, 2014)

All right everybody, "watch out" Kevin has for sure been in my meds when he starts giving away CK !!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 19, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Tony this one puts the one you made my pencil from to shame and that is not an exaggeration. This one blank by itself is worth as much as the hat itself. Someone needs to examine my head and tell me what, if anything, you find in there . . . . .



Sawdust probably.... This is Woodbarter after all.......


----------



## rob3232 (Apr 19, 2014)

O.K. What the heck..

A couple of friends paddling there canoe through the desert.

The person in front says to the other person in back " wears your paddle? "

The person in the front responds "Sure does"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Apr 19, 2014)

Durn, changing the rules on me!


----------



## Sprung (Apr 19, 2014)

Kevin giving up CK?  I can't remember where I learned it, but this phrase, which is a favorite of mine, came to mind: "When in danger or in doubt, run in circles, scream, and shout." With Kevin giving up CK, this might definitely be one of those time of danger or doubt! 

If I win, I might have to have you send the hat to me, in case mine has CK in it.  Then I could send it on to Tony Jr. whenever I finally get some blanks ready to propose a wood for pen trade with Tony, lol. I wants me a chance at some Curly Koa - have never had my hands on the stuff yet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 20, 2014)

I updated the OP to show the CK blank but here's a pic of it too . . . 



 

Not bad eh?

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 8


----------



## ButchC (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Kenbo (Apr 20, 2014)

Contest is officially closed folks. Give me a bit to do the draw!!! Be right back. Good luck to all of our contestants.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 20, 2014)



Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Kevin (Apr 20, 2014)

Ken that was awesome! Thank you!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 20, 2014)

That was too cool! Ken you are officially voted to do all further drawings!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 20, 2014)

Canadians are crazy... Crazy creative! I got excited watching the video, and I wasn't even entered in the contest!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Kevin (Apr 20, 2014)

Me too Doc I was enjoying the video so much I thought man what can I give away next lol.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 20, 2014)

Congrats to the winners and thanks again Ken for an awesome winner selection film production. :-)

I need to the winners to let me know what kind of hat they all want. Two of you specified here's what we have thus far:

@bluedot - Camo
@hobbit-hut - Camo
@rob3232 - Camo
@SDB777 - Camo
@Sprung - Camo

All you need to do is specify your choice between 2-tone or camo and send $1 via the donate button. Please let me know in the comments section of the PP donate form what your username is I don't know everyone's real names. This makes it real easy on me to print your label. In exchange for the buck one of you is already getting a primo quality CK blank but the rest of you will also be receiving a nice blank for you dollar. Nothing like the CK blank but not junk either. Thanks to all who played!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 3


----------



## ejo4041 (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks for the contest Ken and Kevin! Can't wait to see who gets the CK blank.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 20, 2014)

Kenbo excellent job. I read the last post and saw the winners but still watched the video TWICE and was sitting on pins and needles both times thinking I may win!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 20, 2014)

Barry, are you taking Joe's happy pills?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 20, 2014)

Might as well be since he's not taking them!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 20, 2014)

Awesome contest. Thanks you Kevin for your generosity and thank you Kenbo for the entertaining drawing video. Congrats to all the winners

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Sprung (Apr 20, 2014)

Ken, that was way cool! Top notch way to do a drawing!

Kevin, you can send a camo one my way. Thank you very much!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 20, 2014)

@Kevin - PayPal did not give me a space to put comments in when doing the donation. I'm the guy with the P.O. Box in Sanborn, MN, in case you can't figure it out.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 20, 2014)

Ken my wife just watched your vid she loved it - cracked her up several times.

@Kenbo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 20, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Ken my wife just watched your vid she loved it - cracked her up several times.
> 
> @Kenbo



Glad I could make her smile. Please say hello for me.
Did she like my magic trick?


----------



## Tclem (Apr 20, 2014)

Kenbo said:


> Glad I could make her smile. Please say hello for me.
> Did she like my magic trick?


We were hoping the magic trick would produce more ck blanks

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sprung (Apr 23, 2014)

WOW, that was quick! I got a package today when I picked up my mail from the PO! Inside was a hat and a very nice pen blank!

I didn't win the CK blank, but Kevin still sent a very nice blank of Thuya Burl - which is one of those woods that I classify with CK as "A really cool wood that I'd like to get my hands on someday." It'll go well with the chunk of non-burl Thuya I got from Scott!

Thank you very much, Kevin! 

@Tclem - This hat is real nice! If I wore hats, there'd be no way I could give it up. I still might have a hard time eventually sending it on to Tony Jr., but I think it would look better on him than me. (Maybe he'd let you borrow it for a while or give it to you as a Father's Day gift?)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 23, 2014)

Sprung said:


> WOW, that was quick! I got a package today when I picked up my mail from the PO! Inside was a hat and a very nice pen blank!
> 
> I didn't win the CK blank, but Kevin still sent a very nice blank of Thuya Burl - which is one of those woods that I classify with CK as "A really cool wood that I'd like to get my hands on someday."
> 
> ...


Well it would cover his little head when he is cutting grass lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 23, 2014)

Mail box was full today. My W.B. hat and a nice curly pen blank. ( not Koa ) P.S.I. catalog and a check from the US Treasury ( found mistake in my favor ).

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## rob3232 (Apr 23, 2014)

Got my box today An awesome hat (My new favorite) and a piece of super cool pink ivory. I'll have to check out the pink ivory on Paul's site as I have never even heard of it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 23, 2014)

Received my hat today, and my wife showed me a "Black Palm" pen blank.....

Black Palm kicked my butt the first go around, I guess someone, somewhere in the Heavens above decided it was time to try it again. But I'm gonna cheat this time....I'm going to stabilize it!




Scott (and I might give it away on this forum) B

Reactions: Like 2


----------

